
The World's Largest Cookbook Collection - _venkatasg
https://www.seriouseats.com/2018/05/obsessed-the-worlds-largest-cookbook-collection.html
======
Finnucane
I am slightly jealous, having only one bookcase in my house I can use for
cookbooks. 6,000 cookbooks is a lot, but who knows if it's really the largest
collection. Julia Child donated her collection of 5,000 to Radcliffe's
Schlesinger library, which has about 18,000 cookbooks.

~~~
SPBSJ
As the cookbook collector in question, there are undoubtedly larger
collections. The point, however, is that in Guinness World Records, it is the
largest collection at this time, since I went through the process to gain the
record. Others may challenge it, which is great. Lots of public libraries,
like New York, have a far greater number of cookbooks than I do, however, they
have not applied to Guinness World Records to achieve the "official" record.
Essentially, it is sort of like the lottery: you can't win if you don't buy a
ticket! Thanks for your comment.

